# Call of Duty 4 Multiplayer Servers Prob!!!



## Cadeyrn (Feb 19, 2008)

OK, I have been a happy owner of Call of Duty 4, but PunkBuster wouldn't work on it. Eventually I decided to download the 1.x-1.4 patch. I installed it and decided to play a little multiplayer while I waited for the 1.4-1.5 patch to download. But everytime I refreshed, my computer claimed it had successfully refreshed, but no servers showed up. When the 1.5 patch didn't work, I went straight here. Searching every last Call of Duty 4 problem, the only potential fix I could find was the program that forces PunkBuster to install onto games it should ALREADY be on. I used it, and it worked perfectly. My copy of Call of Duty 4 1.5 now uses PunkBuster. Only one problem: Instead of showing no servers, it shows like 1/800th of all the servers it found under my refresh settings. All of the servers have ridiculously high pings and time me out when I try to join them. But I don't just get timed out. It completely knocks out my internet for every computer using it for about half an hour. HELP PLEASE!!!

And BTW, I spent the entire day (with plenty of breaks for meals, signing up for a certain thing, COD4 SP, etc.) searching other sites for support. The only site that has COD4 tech support that Google can find besides this one costs money and is not affiliated with any kind of official COD4 comapny. (WTF???!!! No tech support for their own game???!!!)


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

You can get tech support from activision:

http://activision.custhelp.com/cgi-...FWi&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_lva=19317

or FAQ's

https://activision.custhelp.com/cgi..._new_search=1&p_search_type=answers.search_nl

I was having connection problems and got pretty good service from them.

It seems the standard first post regarding servers and not being able to see them is...

Hello and thank you for contacting Activision Customer Support,

Be sure that your computer is not behind a software or hardware firewall of any kind. This includes firewalls built into routers or other equipment, as well as programs like Zone Alarm, Black Ice, and the integrated firewall in Windows XP/Vista. Activision does not support the use of our games from behind a firewall. If it is not possible to disable the firewall you will need to open the ports for Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare. Call of Duty 4 transmits and receives network traffic on port 28960 using both TCP and UDP. The exact details on opening a port is specific to your firewall. For more information check with the firewall documentation or manufacturer.

You may have conflicting programs running in the background, shutdown your background programs using the following procedure:

Windows will have some programs pre loading without prompting you. You can use the system configuration utility in Windows XP and Windows Vista to tell windows not to pre-load these background programs that can interfere with the game.

1. Go to your start button and select RUN and in the box labeled OPEN type MSCONFIG and press the OK button. (Windows Key + R brings up the box)
2. Click on the tab that reads SERVICES 
3. Check the box that reads "Hide all Microsoft Services" 
4. Click on the button that reads "DISABLE ALL" 
5. Now click on the tab that reads START UP. 
6. Click on the button the reads "DISABLE ALL" and press the OK button. Windows will prompt you to restart the system. 
7. Once windows restarts then you may get a message that the SELECTIVE STARTUP has been used. 
8. Just close the message box. Now try the game.

Thank you for contacting Activision Customer Support, if you have any other questions, we will be happy to address them.

My problems actually sorted out on their own...they must have had a problem with the master server.


----------



## Cadeyrn (Feb 19, 2008)

Son of a *****! I can't have my firewall off! EVER!

And I use ZoneAlarm Free, which can't forward ports.

AND my 15 year old router (it's actually the newest one that supports ISDN, WTF??!!) can't reach ports that high!!!

I'll TRY using normal windows firewall and forward the ports there, but it can't be a permanent fix damn it!

EDIT: YES!!!!!!!!!!!! I found an easy fix I can easily pull off that is referring to my exact problem: instead of referring to not seeing the servers period, it's talking about being able to see them until 1.4 and 1.5. That's my exact problem!!!

https://activision.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/activision.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=19658&p_created=1198117112&p_sid=fqLV4JYi&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9MTUsMTUmcF9wcm9kcz0xLDYyMyZwX2NhdHM9JnBfcHY9Mi42MjMmcF9jdj0mcF9zZWFyY2hfdHlwZT1hbnN3ZXJzLnNlYXJjaF9ubCZwX3BhZ2U9MSZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PXNlcnZlcnM*&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

So your fixed?

Cool


----------



## Cadeyrn (Feb 19, 2008)

tony oh said:


> So your fixed?
> 
> Cool


Actually, IT DIDN'T WORK!!! 

Now I have to do the fix I can't keep doing forever!!!


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Not too sure about ZA but on Norton you can set program control to custom, allow or block. 

Sometimes I have to set programs from custom to allow for them to work properly...i.e. punkbuster and COD4.


----------



## Cadeyrn (Feb 19, 2008)

Forwarding didn't work, either, but I'm still in the clear because the 1.6 patch notes (when you see patch notes, you KNOW it's coming out soon!) explained exactly what the problem was and that 1.6 will fix it. Apparently the problem is 1.4 and 1.5 don't have the ability to see servers of versions lower than theirs, and almost no servers have updated. I don't know whether the reason for most of the servers that show up having high pings and knock out your internet is coincidental or maybe they're haxorz servers, but that doesn't really matter.

... Lol haxorz...


----------



## Cadeyrn (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, you know, what I really hate about finding official tech support though, is Google never ever ever ever finds a game's company's official tech support. So you have to spend a long time navigating through websites made of flash player that take forever to load. Honestly, flash websites are the WORST ideas ever. They lag like hell, they're bug-ridden, and if you want site effects, you can do better with the kind of web page making software that free cracks are to be found for anywhere.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm not too sure about the 1.4 and 1.5 patches being the problem as I used both and always had/have about 15,000 servers showing up.

Maybe it's a problem with those patches and certain programs and the new 1.6 patch will resolve those issues

I know what you mean about google. I was searching for a good 15-20 mins and it kept giving pages that were gone or not relevant....then I looked in the COD4 manual...lol.

Have you tried just connecting to the net using a usb modem or a direct connection to bypass the router.
Do anymore servers show up when you disable ZA's firewall.


----------



## Cadeyrn (Feb 19, 2008)

Cadeyrn said:


> BTW, you know, what I really hate about finding official tech support though, is Google never ever ever ever finds a game's company's official tech support. So you have to spend a long time navigating through websites made of flash player that take forever to load. Honestly, flash websites are the WORST ideas ever. They lag like hell, they're bug-ridden, and if you want site effects, you can do better with the kind of web page making software that free cracks are to be found for anywhere.


I forgot to add: I also hate that you can't open flash links in new tabs or copy the link location or any page options. Honestly, the ONLY thing flash is good for is low-quality games and the best cartoon-making software has to offer. NOT webpages. It takes longer to make and works worse to use having a flash-based website, and if any big corporate site is flash-based, you know they're posers. Anyone who knows about flash and websites should know that the two don't go together, other than embedding cartoons as a little extra to the site.


----------



## vio1991 (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright well i have tried to open ports do the /cl_ whatever and adding the line into the files from the directory for the game and still no luck. Tried to open the port on my router settings and yet again no luck. Pretty much running out of options so if anyone has an idea could you either respond here or email me at [email protected] . Well thanks for whoever reads this hope you can help me out someone =].

thanks,

Vio


----------

